# Nipping my finger.... bad eyesight creeping in or annoyed?



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi there...

A few weeks ago... i went away for about 4 days, left my boyfriends mum to look after nemo my Buck. Which she did fantastically!
But since i have come back, hes been a bit more nippy! Has attacked my finger a few times, almost like he thinks im an intruder he dosent recognise.
Its almost like he dosent fully see who i am when i put my hand in, and tells me off for being in my space. 
The first thing i do is rub my hand in the cage bedding, i put my hand back to him and he dosent nip at all and realises its me.
Its almost like his eyesight isnt as good as it once was.

Hes 1 year and 3 months roughly, so i was wondering if this is old age creeping in?

Or

Is he annoyed with me for leaving him for 4 days?

Hes never been a nippy mouse before, only when ive had my hands in places and my own personal smell has gone off my hands.

Thanks for any feedback.....


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Any chance you had the smell of food still on your hands? Have you changed lotions or something like that?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

You can pick him up in a TP tube and let him crawl out on your hands-he's probably just a bit unsocialized from the days apart from you. He just needs to have a refresher course in training, I'll bet. Just have clean hands when you work with him, and do so for at least 15 mins each day. I bet he can come back around!
Also, on a side note-despite their cute large black or red eyes, mice have VERY poor eyesight and can rarely see just a few inches in front of them. That shocked me when I learned that!


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

isn't it amazing how bad their eye sight is? I would agree that it may just be that he was not handled enough while you were gone and needs a few days to get re-adjusted


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow i knew their eyesight was bad, but i didnt realise itwas THAT bad. Only a few inches in front? i always thought it was more than a few inches. How amazing. Then maybe your right... maybe its not as good as when he was a we nipper anyway. coupled with me going away.
What leads me to believe its his eyesite is that he`s totally fine almost of the time. its just randomly when i catch him off guard, in a darker place, or when ive been cleaning and washing my hands and my scent has gone off them. If i rub my hands on me when it happens.... round my neck or face etc... hes fine!
Maybe ill just have to be a little more considerate when approaching him in the situations above.

Thank you everyone..... it has helped!!!

xx


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Good Luck Nemo!


----------

